# hi new member here



## Joshua_c_v (Jan 2, 2009)

just wanted to say hi to everyone on this forum. i just joined, my family has been into LGB trains for some time now. we have about 3 starter sets, 1 christmas set, 1 colorado and southern engine with smoke, and close to 20 cars. all are in the original boxes. i will post pics later this week. but for now just wanted to say hi.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

hi Josh,

Glad to see another G scaler drop in! Looking forward to seeing some pics. 

You can see some of my G scale stuff sprinkeled throughout my gallery here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=2


----------

